# Audible Farts



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe she is nervous. Blame it on the human for once .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sure sure, everyone tries to blame the dog


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, no idea!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Well normally I would say that it was the human but she farts then gets up and sniffs it....


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Nerves will stimulate their whole system... are you giving a different treat during class... or more of it?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

No she doesn't get any food until she's done work for the day. Just an acid reducer in the morning (she sometimes gets an upset tummy due to stomach acid). She doesn't eat in the mornings even when I put food out for her :/.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry, but I'm laughing. Ike has farted loudly on only one occasion. When he did, he scared himself silly.  It was hilarious. 

I'd guess it's something to do with nerves and excitement.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke does that when we're walking upstairs to go to bed at night. He'll stretch out a leg behind him on the stairs and let one loose. He is such a boy.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Luke does that when we're walking upstairs to go to bed at night. He'll stretch out a leg behind him on the stairs and let one loose. He is such a boy.


OMG that is HYSTERICAL!!! What I love is Moxie will be laying there she'll fart...get up...turn around...and SNIFF IT. "Hmmm smells like me!!!"


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Tyson is all boy too and farts every time he walks up the stairs, or jumps on the couch/futon/bed.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> Moxie has this thing now where she'll fart during class or before class and it's VERY loud....I mean she has never in the year I've had her has she had any stinky let alone audible farts...her food hasn't changed. Her poops normal, so why the farting??
> 
> She's a beagle/dachshund/rat terrier mix (near as we can tell)


I can't help laughing.
It could be caused by any number of things, really. I just went through a bout of this Gunner. Have you changed from regular food bowls to a raised feeder, or vice versa? Has anything changed with her exercise or play habits, where she could be swallowing more air than she had been previously? How long has she been on her current food? If it's been a significant length of time, she could be developing an intolerance to an ingredient in the food.
I don't know, honestly. Those were some of the things that came up when I asked about Gunner's problem, so I figure it's a good place to start.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry another no help post but couldn't help but post and laugh. I remember Oaklys first fart. He was sitting on the wood floor in the kitchen and let one go and he had no idea what just happened. He jumped up and thought something had bitten his butt.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Audible Farts.

That's going to be the name for my new alt-country band. 
(Note that there's no "the" in front of Audible. Were that it was so easy to name a puppy...)


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I had the perfect dog name and now I can't remember it....


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

my beagle is old fart machine,especially when we go to the vet.LOL He farts,sheds,expresses his anal glands.I need a gas mask.It's very embarrassing. LOL


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*Lol!!!*

I needed a laugh!! Why do dogs jump and sniff when they fart, didn't they feel it coming??  Why can't we fart and jump and everybody think it's funny?? Wouldn't be hystrerical to do that during a staff meeting!! Or church!! HA!!! LOL!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it's because dogs aren't embarrassed about it, they just don't care! It's like a "yeah I did it, SO WHAT?"


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

if I say P. U! when Selka passes gas while laying across my lap, he looks at me so offended and hurt. : (


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

awww that's soooo sad!!!


----------

